# Time to Choose



## Diabetic Nix (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I am at the stage were my funding has been applied for and I have been asked to choose my pump.

I have a choice of 3:
-	Medtronic Paradigm Veo
-	Animas 2020
-	Accu-Chek *Spirit Combo

I wonder if anybody can help me with any pros and cons of the pumps above and any experiences that may help with my decision.

Thanks 

Nicky


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 10, 2012)

Diabetic Nix said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am at the stage were my funding has been applied for and I have been asked to choose my pump.
> 
> ...



Hi Nicky,
           ask to see and handle all the pumps for yourself. Then make your choice.
What users of their own pumps like or dislike might be the complete opposit to your views.
As it's your first pump you will love it regardless.

I'm on my 2nd pump now, which is an Animas. As far as I am concerned it leaves a lot to be desired compared to my 1st pump. But it does it's Job.
I do not like the customer support either. (They are very helpful don't get me wrong) But 20 mins to get through to someone not good imho.


----------



## Phil65 (Sep 10, 2012)

Diabetic Nix said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am at the stage were my funding has been applied for and I have been asked to choose my pump.
> 
> ...




I have had a spirit combo for 18 months, my first and only pump, so can't compare it with any other.....I would expect all of them not to be perfect and each probably have there own annoyances!  however I am quite happy with my pump and wouldn't want to go back to mdi!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 10, 2012)

I know people with each of those who love them, so I don't think you can make a bad choice out of those three. You will love whichever you choose.

Would be worth having a good look at them if you can, and also cross-checking the features etc to see if anything particularly seems relevant (Animas is the most waterproof, Combo has the remote, Veo and Animas have option of CGM)

I'm on my first pump too and am very pleased with mine. 

Happy shopping


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 10, 2012)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I know people with each of those who love them, so I don't think you can make a bad choice out of those three. You will love whichever you choose.
> 
> Would be worth having a good look at them if you can, and also cross-checking the features etc to see if anything particularly seems relevant (Animas is the most waterproof, Combo has the remote, Veo and Animas have option of CGM)
> 
> ...



Hi Mike,
          Nicky was offered the 2020, not the Vibe so no cgm for that one.


----------



## Urbansoulpie (Sep 10, 2012)

Yes, positives and negatives to all pumps I suspect, but you will love which ever you end up with I'm sure.

I have the Veo which I find brilliant and works with cgm which has been really useful, especially when first on the pump and now being pregnant. And you can get the bs tester which talks to it, which a lot of people love (although I personaly didn't take to it)

Good luck with which ever you chose! (your lucky to have a choice, we don't at my PCT!)


----------



## Urbansoulpie (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh and btw, the Medtronic customer services dept are excellent.


----------



## Diabetic Nix (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your feedback. 

The more info I read the more I am swaying to the Medtronic Veo, I like the choice of being able to try CDM out in the future. It also looks nice and small so will be easy hide. 

Thanks again 

Nicky


----------



## trophywench (Sep 14, 2012)

Well although the Spirit Combo is bigger than eg the Veo esp if you go for the smaller reservoir one (I understand you can opt for 200ml or 300 ml) so the smaller would suit me fine as I only use approx 20u a day I like the fact the matching meter a) is a 'smart' meter so once you've input your carb ratio into it, it calculates your insulin after you pre-meal test and tell it the carbs - it's also a remote control so you can bury the pump itself (in your kickers if you want LOL) and once it's done it's calculation you just press another button and it tells the pump to deliver that amount of insulin - ie you don't physically have to touch the pump itself.

Although I rarely hide mine in me drawers - I really like that feature, the whole process is just another few seconds of using the meter which you'd have to do anyway - and it's all done and finished with.

I would certainly miss it if I changed my pump ....... although I have had a good look at an Animas and the screen display on it is a lot more visible (being colour instead of basically pale black on pale grey) and the menus are more intuitive - I thought.  Haven't had a good look at a Medtronic.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 14, 2012)

trophywench said:


> I would certainly miss it if I changed my pump ....... although I have had a good look at an Animas and the screen display on it is a lot more visible (being colour instead of basically pale black on pale grey) and the menus are more intuitive - I thought.  Haven't had a good look at a Medtronic.



In dull light the Animas screen is fine, bright sunlight forget it  Whilst out the other day I had to find a shaded area to bolus as could not see the screen in sunlight.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 14, 2012)

There you go, you see!  Pros and cons with anything.


----------



## Doc_Brown (Sep 14, 2012)

Like the others have said, each will have its pros and cons that will suit different users. As for my Medtronic, I can only say it's been very good to me for several years now, the BG meter that sends the result to the pump is the best feature by far, plus the bolus wizard that calculates active insulin to work out correction doses, blah, blah... I've never looked back. Customer service always good. And the data upload and charts generated by the online software is brilliant. 

But most pump users would say the same of their pumps, too, I'm sure... And the features I've listed above may well be available from other pumps, too. So just do your research, I guess.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 15, 2012)

Well absolutely Doc, the Combo meter has the Bolus Wiz on it rather than the pump, the difference is the Combo is also the remote control, so I have what you have, plus the remote.  Unless either of us goes on a plane of course and we have to turn the Bluetooth off LOL  Hardly a prob in practice though as the benefit of the holiday must far outweigh the fact we have to push more buttons for a few hours !

I still want one that does the ironing though ......


----------



## Doc_Brown (Sep 17, 2012)

trophywench said:


> I still want one that does the ironing though ......



Not quite there yet, but I've got my eye on this: clicky...


----------



## Prisoner (Sep 19, 2012)

Do you know why they aren't offering you the updated Animas Vibe? It is a huge step up from the 2020 and we're loving it. I find it more user friendly than the others.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 19, 2012)

Prisoner said:


> Do you know why they aren't offering you the updated Animas Vibe? It is a huge step up from the 2020 and we're loving it. I find it more user friendly than the others.



Money would be the reason. It costs quite a bit more than the Vibe.


----------



## Prisoner (Sep 21, 2012)

We have just purchased our Vibe - it was $500 more than the 2020 AND still $1300 less than the Veo..


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 21, 2012)

Prisoner said:


> We have just purchased our Vibe - it was $500 more than the 2020 AND still $1300 less than the Veo..



Hiya,
      as far as my PCT (primary care trust) is concerned that's a waste of $500 or the pound equiv due to the fact they will not fund sensors for patients. So the money is put towards the more basic pump for people with diabetes. Thus more pumps to go around.  Even though I will never like the 2020 as am comparing it to the Cozmo it's better than nothing and also gives more people the chance to pump.


----------



## sofaraway (Sep 21, 2012)

Different PCT's have different 'deals' so what is available can differ. 

I was told I could only have a 2020 when I wanted a Vibe. But about 2 weeks before my pump start I got a phone call to say they had my 2020, but if I wanted the Vibe they would exchange it as my PCT had approve use of Vibe. So I was really happy with that. 

Having also used the Veo for a short time and trailed the Accu-chek combo, The Animas Vibe was absolutely the best choice for me.


----------



## Prisoner (Sep 21, 2012)

We also pumped with Cozmo for 6.5 yrs... As we were paying out of pocket I trialled the Veo, the 2020, and Spirit combo.. The 2020 was my pick of those BUT the Vibe is SO MUCH better..


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 21, 2012)

Prisoner said:


> We also pumped with Cozmo for 6.5 yrs... As we were paying out of pocket I trialled the Veo, the 2020, and Spirit combo.. The 2020 was my pick of those BUT the Vibe is SO MUCH better..



OK rub it in lol 
RIP Cozmo


----------

